# froggys first big spec. almost brought a tear



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

tonight i decided to try a bit deeper and for larger fish. 

started out with squid to try and get croakers and or pins for bait. my pal brought his big rod and was gonna bring his yak for bait but didnt.

he caught a croaker and i got a pin. he foul hooked hisself but still made fine bait. the croaker decided to swim cause my pal wanted to conk him over the head instead of just letting me have him. mr croaker decided he wanted to go for a swim and hopped his happy butt back into the bay. i cut the pin in half and he took the head, me the other half.

we kept fishing but were not having any luck. it was fun but no catches just lots of bait wrangling. anyhow when i was getting ready i saw the pole with the big bait had moved. the line was like BAM the other way. i was like there is no way the wind did that and i started reeling in. my pal told me to set it but i was like nah ;its good been there a while, huh

well it was big. not huge big but a solid 3 feet for sure. i should have set the hook better; did i mention it had to be 4 pounds at least. man i wish i had a go pro on my head cause she was real nice; anyhow she jumped after i got her turned back towards the pier and i guess coughed the 1/2 pin back up? she was within 10 feet so i guess that does not really count but man am i stoked. i should have listened to my pal and i need some better hooks i guess? 

the cat is from last night and the croaker is the one who got away.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Tough luck on losing the big one. Trust me, you will lose some more. Just try to learn something from every experience and you will cut your losses.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Almost !


----------

